# An unusual vintage bargain



## EltonFrog (3 Oct 2014)

@roadrash @Fab Foodie @Dirtyhanz 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-r...Bikes_GL&hash=item25962a3208&autorefresh=true


----------



## Cycleops (3 Oct 2014)

Very nice. Judging by the glut of these shoppers on eBay it seems they are used, or unused, for anything but shopping.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Oct 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice. Judging by the glut of these shoppers on eBay it seems they are used, or unused, for anything but shopping.



Indeed.


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2014)

hmmm , i wonder how much the offer is for , not you by any chance carl, ................for the misses


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Oct 2014)

roadrash said:


> hmmm , i wonder how much the offer is for , not you by any chance carl, ................for the misses



No I nearly did, I clicked then cancelled it.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Oct 2014)

I just put an offer of £100 and it was declined


----------



## roadrash (3 Oct 2014)

look at other items by same seller .....a pair of shoes to match the bike


----------



## LimeBurn (3 Oct 2014)

I hate to say it but I had one of these in red with a white box on the back (which I kept all my star wars figures in) when I was a kid, Mum and Dad didn't have much money so I was laughed at for riding a 'girls bike' while others had grifters and bmx's - I still raced them and won most of the time. I am however very glad that my Dad eventually saw sense and gave in and bought me a Team Banana racer a short while later.


----------



## GarryG (4 Oct 2014)

Got to be the most expensive one I've seen, would be interesting to know what it goes for.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2014)

Offers: £200!

Go spin!


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2014)

It's a smart bike, but there ain't no shortage of them out there. Methinks they're gonna be disappointed.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Oct 2014)

she's a beauty!


----------



## Dirtyhanz (4 Oct 2014)

That's amazing if it was green I would pay it but do love it wife would kill me


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Oct 2014)

Didn't sell, relisted.


----------



## roadrash (7 Oct 2014)

and another vintage bargain @CarlP @Fab Foodie @Dirtyhanz @GarryG 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-1...1443606648?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item1c469a6078


----------



## JoeyB (7 Oct 2014)

When I was younger I used to rock around the estate on a shopper type bike. It was one of the smoothest rides i ever had lol. Some bugger pinched it but luckily I spotted it outside the local drug dealers house so I pinched it back! 

Ah I miss the council treaders.


----------



## roadrash (5 Nov 2014)

@CarlP , its now on gumtree for £150
http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-shopper-bike-retro-bike-shop-display/1087555376

and only half an hour away from me , but i am under threat from mrs RR , and i am rather attatched to my testicles


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> @CarlP , its now on gumtree for £150
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/vintage-raleigh-shopper-bike-retro-bike-shop-display/1087555376
> 
> and only half an hour away from me , but i am under threat from mrs RR , and i am rather attatched to my testicles



G'waaaan buy it, bollix no good to you at your age anyway.


----------



## roadrash (5 Nov 2014)

Ahem... they still work fine, thank you very much.... no room in the stable though,


----------



## roadrash (14 Nov 2014)

@CarlP @Fab Foodie @Dirtyhanz @GarryG

this has to be the best original one i have seen for a long time, stunning.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-S...1493438846?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item418a51017e


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> @@CarlP @@Fab Foodie @@Dirtyhanz @@GarryG
> 
> this has to be the best original one i have seen for a long time, stunning.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RALEIGH-S...1493438846?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item418a51017e



Very smart.

You've got to many @'s before each name


----------



## roadrash (14 Nov 2014)

CarlP said:


> Very smart.
> 
> You've got to many @'s before each name



my keyboards possessed, now sorted


----------



## GarryG (15 Nov 2014)

....and at a very reasonable starting price, instead of the ridiculous buy it now prices others have.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> Ahem... they still work fine, thank you very much.... no room in the stable though,



Ohh maybe I should get one, mine don't work at all anymore  so not much the missus could do to me !


----------



## roadrash (15 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ohh maybe I should get one, mine don't work at all anymore  so not much the missus could do to me !



go on.....you you know you want to ,.... remember , wives work in mysterious ways


----------



## GarryG (16 Nov 2014)

A friend of mine has just finished a minimal cost restoration one, here's a link.... https://www.facebook.com/groups/1540466029527601/


----------

